# Wireshark



## Fragender (11. Okt 2009)

hallo
ich schaue mir geraed mit dem Programm wireshark den Netzwerktraffic an. nun kommt ungefähr so was bei raus:


```
0000  00 21 85 69 59 c7 00 13  46 17 25 28 08 00 45 00   .!.iY... F.%(..E.
0010  00 2c f7 58 40 00 36 06  89 09 50 ef b2 6e c0 a8   .,.X@.6. ..P..n..
0020  00 64 0e 8c c2 a0 fe c9  24 0b b9 8a b0 25 50 18   .d...... $....%P.
0030  05 b4 83 f4 00 00 01 04  03 00 00 00               ........ ....
```

Was kann man damit anfangen? Danke.


----------



## madboy (11. Okt 2009)

Fragender hat gesagt.:


> Was kann man damit anfangen? Danke.


Nicht viel. Bitte ;-)

Im Ernst: damit kann wohl keiner was anfangen. Es kommt auf den Kontext an, aus welchem du die Daten kopiert hast (das Netzwerkprotokoll vor allem). 
Was willst du überhaupt machen? Wireshark ist ein mächtiges Werkzeug und um es (erfolgreich) zu benutzen, sollte man zumindest grundlegendes Wissen über Netzwerke und Protokolle haben.


----------



## HoaX (11. Okt 2009)

Ääääh, ja ... das sind Daten ... was willst du hören?


----------

